# Cara Delevingne - walking the runway for Balmain fashion show during Paris Fashion Week 28.09.2018 x10



## brian69 (29 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## Harry4 (29 Sep. 2018)

Cara ist wunderschön, danke


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

:thx: dir für Cara


----------



## Elfman (20 Dez. 2018)

Da oben gibt´s Lustige, die Ahnung haben von Ästhetik, anders geht das nicht. 
Was schön.

Danke für die Pics.


----------

